# The Lords Day Sabbath



## Tyrese (Oct 2, 2012)

This lecture/sermon given by Dr James Renihan completely challenged my understanding of the Sabbath. The crazy thing is that the topic wasn't even about the Sabbath. I would recommend this to anyone who is struggling with the issues of New Covenant theology. I can now say (with a good conscience) that the Lords Day is Gods Holy Day of rest.http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=111605162223


----------



## FCC (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the glory and beauty of the Sabbath! It is a delight for all those who rest in the Lord Jesus.


----------

